# Chilling Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

By far, the best music for a haunt is Midnite Syndicate stuff. Have to sift through the songs, as some just don't work well for Halloween. I have all their CDs, but use only 6 or 7 different songs that I have on a loop ( okay, it's an ipod!) Really good bone chilling music, without unwanted sound effects...why would I want the sound of wind, if it's not windy?!?!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Almost all Horror movies have it windy and thundering outside. It's just the stereotype I guess.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe the best MUSIC for a haunt is Midnight Syndicate (if you want it to sound like a movie) ... but I suspect a haunt with no thunder, wind , etc. wouldn't be much of a haunt. Personally, I love the retro feel that the Disney album provides - but when it comes to Halloween, I confess to preferring the old retro movies, music, and sounds over the modern stuff.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You might want to try this LP also:
*Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House 1979 Version*. 
It was totally different sounds from the first LP, and was a little less cartoonish sounding.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree, some of the midnite syndicate stuff is too much. The stuff by them I use is simple, not the busy stuff. One track (dont know the name, it's not in front of me) sounds almost like 'the omed' type music: just alot of mellow vocals. Ther eis another track on Realm of Shadows (it's like track 12...16 or so) that is greaat for a dungeon scene. Just weird sounds, nothing goofy. A=lmost sounds like the part in the blair witch project when you hear the stones being stacked/thrown at night. Truely creepy!!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha! I have both of those Disney records and love the crap out of them. But my all time fav is Halloween Horrors! They bring me back to childhood (still there I think). I love hearing the vinyl pops and mild skips. I converted them to digital to enjoy on the ipod so as not torture the records anymore. I have not purchsed any Midnight syndicate CDs yet. Does anyone have a favorite I should look into?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm with you ... love the Disney Records, the Halloween sound effects albums by Power Records, Kingsley and Waldron's "Ghostly Sounds", and "Sounds to Make You Shiver" ... all those oldies but goodies. The skips and pops just make them feel more retro and authentic ... reminds me more of my childhood. I remember listening to the Kingsley and Waldron album in elementary music class around Halloween.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm goona have to check this stuff out since you guys are ranting about it so much! Don't know about this stuff though. Never heard about it. Is it still available? Itunes?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

scourge said:


> I have not purchsed any Midnight syndicate CDs yet. Does anyone have a favorite I should look into?


My favorite is "Born of the Night", but it is off the market so it is hard to find now.


kristian - you can find all of these LPs they mentioned by searching Google Blogs Search. There are 2 or 3 of us that have shared a lot of the old Halloween LPs.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

kristian said:


> I'm goona have to check this stuff out since you guys are ranting about it so much! Don't know about this stuff though. Never heard about it. Is it still available? Itunes?


I don't think itunes has them. I had lost all of my favorite halloween records from my childhood. But thanks to the internet I am slowly rebuilding my old collection. Solidviper records is online and has everything (retro) that is mentioned above. The prices are killer and they grade albumn cover and vinyl wear. Check it out, you wont be sorry.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

if you're looking to buy these LPs then you should check ebay search or Amazon. Sorry, but on these rare Halloween LPs SolidViper is killer alright. $100.00 per LP is about his average rate.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> if you're looking to buy these LPs then you should check ebay search or Amazon. Sorry, but on these rare Halloween LPs SolidViper is killer alright. $100.00 per LP is about his average rate.


No, wrong. Did you check out the prices? 
Chilling thrilling sounds $15.00
Halloween Horrors $10.00
Sounds to make you shiver $15.00
Ghostly Sounds $10.00

eBay is the last place to buy these gems. All are in VG to EX condition too. I have purchased many records from them and every one ships fast with an honest price and just as described.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Halloweiner said:


> My favorite is "Born of the Night", but it is off the market so it is hard to find now.
> 
> 
> kristian - you can find all of these LPs they mentioned by searching Google Blogs Search. There are 2 or 3 of us that have shared a lot of the old Halloween LPs.


I'd have to say that "realm of shadows" is the Cd that I use the most. From what I remember, tracks 2 or 3 and 5 or 6 are good ones to use. I play them as you approach the stairs to my front porch. It works well, because you have to walk throught the graveyard (on either side of my driveway) to get to the stairs. I think it adds alot to the mood.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

scourge said:


> No, wrong. Did you check out the prices?
> Chilling thrilling sounds $15.00
> Halloween Horrors $10.00
> Sounds to make you shiver $15.00
> ...



I retract my statement - sorry SolidViper. I'm thinking of another ebay seller named Craig. I dunno about avoiding ebay all together though. I found everyone of these LPs on ebay for less than $10.00.


----------

